# shiny glitter like minerals in rock. Is it safe?



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

I've been looking everywhere for rocks that match my background perfectly (colour, pattern, texture etc). I finally found a few small rocks in my lfs. They claim the rocks are aquarium safe, but i just wanted to make sure.

The rocks are brown and black and when i asked what it is they said it was elephant rock?? I have never heard of this or know if it is safe to use. The rock had some very small minerals that were very shiny. There were *no metallic vains*, though these tiny glitter like minerals put me off. What are these shiny bits? Is it safe.


----------



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

i got nothin


----------



## TanCich (May 25, 2006)

if you can, go in there take a pic of the rock take an up close macro shot, if you can put the picture on here and ill most likely be able to tell.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Shiny mineral stuff could just be glass melted from the rock in which case it would be harmless, but pictures would be better to show us what you have.


----------



## martyb (May 30, 2009)

Good evening, My cichlid tank has elephant skin rock in it, it is called this because of its grey textured surface that makes it look like elphants skin.... simple stuff really.

If you watch my video you can see if the rocks are the same as yours 




I have quite a few in my tank and after a good soak / rinse before introduction to my tank I did not notice any shiny or strange surfaces... The only inperfection on my rockery is a greenish patch or orange patchy (minimal) on a few rocks.

Im not sure if this helps but defineatly worth comparing your rocks to mine. They were purchased from a reputable aquatics store and have had no problems with them.

Cheers


----------



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thnks for your help everyone. I will get a picture and post asap.

Martyb i really like your tank. The anchor is a cool interest in the tank. The rocks look very similar thought they are brown, not grey. It has the same looking texture though.


----------



## martyb (May 30, 2009)

ahhhh thanks glad you like it, iv tried to keep it as wild / natural looking as possible. I have added 4 more fish this weekend, will try and upload a new video asap. they are very cool new additions!

Good luck with the rock situation.


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Does it look like this?










It looks like melted glass like trigger stated and I've had it in my tank for over a year with no problems.


----------



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry for the extreme delay, but here it goes...

I took a few pics at my lfs, so i did not buy any yet. Im waiting to order some if i get the go ahead that it is tank safe. Please tell me what type of rock you think it is. I dont know if the shiny bits are glass or not.

Its the same peice in all pictures, under different lighting and positions... Its not clear but you can see little "white" specks on the rock...


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

If it looks like the small reflective particles you would see in granite, it is probably little flakes of mica. Is the rock imported or mined locally?


----------



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

What's mica? Is it safe to put in the tank with fish?


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Mica is just a guess as to what it is. It is common in many different types of granite and other igneous rock, and it looks like little flecks of metal or glass.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mica

And yes, it is safe. It is pretty inert and found in many toiletries and human products. Again, I'm not saying that it is mica, but that would be my guess based on your description.


----------



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

Do you know what the above rock is called?

I was researching rocks and think it might be Pagoda rock??

Though the owner of the lfs told me it was elephant rock?? :$

Any ideas?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i think this may help.. i currently have nc river rocks that i pulled out of a stream on my land. it has mica looking sparkles and *** had no ill effects.. NOTE that the rocks have been in this stream for maybe ?hundreds? of years. the mineral content is high where i live, but NO ill effects .. try the ol vinegar trick see if any reaction.. i was nervous at first to add, but eventually went with it and its all i use !! :thumb:


----------



## rileyrk190 (Jul 6, 2009)

That looks like quartz to me. If it is quartz its completely safe, although with the presence of quartz there may be other minerals that could leach into the water. Quartz usually forms in pockets such as that rock you have with all the holes. The rock will be grey and glittery. The white stripes on the second rock pic could be quartz and dolomite mixed together.


----------

